# Upgrade advice



## pieterq (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm thinking of upgrading my computer and use as much of the old computer as possible. I plan on changing my gpu, motherboard and processor from a Gigabyte GA-M55 to a Asus P7P55D, my Radeon X1600 to a Nvidia GTX260 and my AMD Athlon64 X2 to Intel Core i5-750.

I'm just wondering if there will be any compatibility issues between the hardware (between my current and new), please tell me if there is anything else i should have posted up as I'm not too sure (not very familiar with hardware). Its mainly going to be used for games and the usual general purposes. Thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.

Can you list your current specs and the specs of what you wish to change it to...

Also, the PSU may not be strong enough once changing that, you will need to open your PC up and tell us what the Make and Wattage of the PSU is (the PSU is the box-like piece of hardware which usually has a fan in it and wires coming out of the end...

Have you though about getting an ATI HD5000 series GPU as they have Direct x11 and are usually better. I would say HD5770 for you but if you can push the budget then a HD5870 would do better...

Thanks,
Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## pieterq (Mar 6, 2010)

Here it is:

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-M55plus-S3G to _Asus P7P55D_
Processor - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+ to_ Intel Core i5-750_
Case - Cooler Master Centurion 5 
RAM - DDR2 2GB (1GB x 2) (not sure about the make)
GPU - ATI Radeon X1600 to _Nvidia GTX260/HD5770_
PSU - Coolermaster 400W
HDD - Maxtor DiamondMax 160GB
LITE-ON SHD-16P1S & PIONEER DVR-111D


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo & CPU are compatible (good choice on both) and those are the two main concerns. You will need to change the RAM to DDR3. Other hardware will be no problem.
The only other concern will be a PSU that will furnish adequate clean power for the GPU you select.
Edit: I just saw your update. You will definitely be requiring a new PSU. 
Corsair is offering the best bang for buck now.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is an edited version for you

Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-M55plus-S3G to _Asus P7P55D_
Processor - AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4200+ to_ Intel Core i5-750_
Case - Cooler Master Centurion 5 
RAM - DDR2 2GB (1GB x 2) to 2x 2GB DDR3 RAM (OCZ is the one I have but there are some other good RAM brands aswell)
GPU - ATI Radeon X1600 to _HD5770_ or as good as you can afford (ATI HD5000 series over any of Nvidea's offerings)
PSU - Coolermaster 400W to a Corsair 750TX (or other Corsair 650+ CPU)

LITE-ON SHD-16P1S & PIONEER DVR-111D


----------



## pieterq (Mar 6, 2010)

So does this look good to you?

Intel Core i5-750
Asus P7P55D
Kingston DDR3 2GB (2x1)
Thermaltake Litepower 700W ATX Power Supply
HD5770 or a HD5850(not sure yet)

For the PSU and RAM I chose the cheapest parts avaliable however I wanted to know if they are reliable/have a good reputation.

Also howcome there are about 3 different versions of the same graphic card with a slight difference in price (usually)? ie


 XFX ATI HD5850 Black Edition PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, DVI-DL, HDMI, Fan (HD-585A-ZNBC)
 XFX ATI HD5850 PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, Dual DVI, HDMI, DX11, Fan (HD-585X-ZAFC) 
 XFX ATI HD5850 PCI-E 2.0, 1GB, DDR5, 256bit, Dual DVI-DL, HDMI (HD-585A-ZNFC) etc.

Thanks again.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

DON'T cut costs on a PSU, if that fail then it will probably take most of the other hardware with it.

The one I listed is a Corsair (Pure Quality) and on offer for $90ish which is cheap for the Wattage

Also, if you can push it then get 4GB of RAM but 2gb will be ok if you cannot.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

And to answer you other question, the one listed probably look a bit different but have no spec differences.

Also, there are lots of brands which make the cards like HIS or Powercolor


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is another option for the graphics card; the 5830


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep, there is that.

You could even go 2 HD5770s in Crossfire...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Good advice ............pay heed on the power supply reccomendation; it can make you or break you


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> Good advice ............pay heed on the power supply reccomendation; it can make you or break you


Totally agree, it is the most important part of a PC.

A good one will last years and not die, a bad one will die and try to take your PC with it (or at least a few components)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Redeye3323 said:


> You could even go 2 HD5770s in Crossfire...


You said the "C" word:4-thatsba :laugh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

emosun said:


> You said the "C" word:4-thatsba :laugh:


Is that a Offensive word in these parts :laugh:


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Only because crossfire along with sli have a very bad price to performance ratio. 100% the cost for 20 to 25% increase in speed. Not to mention more heat and more power consumption then just a single faster gpu.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

emosun said:


> Only because crossfire along with sli have a very bad price to performance ratio. 100% the cost for 20 to 25% increase in speed. Not to mention more heat and more power consumption then just a single faster gpu.


Thanks for the info, I knew there was a loss in performance but I thought it was only something like a 30% increase in performance.

So go for the best card you can pieterq is the basic jist lol


----------



## pieterq (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks guys I doubt ill be getting 2 cards, doesn't seem worth it. Thanks again.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

pieterq said:


> Thanks guys I doubt ill be getting 2 cards, doesn't seem worth it. Thanks again.


Yep, just spend the money on a much better card then 2...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the worst part about sli and crossfire is, they are both TOTALLY software title dependant, which means the gain you get from running two cards will entirely be administered by the game title itself, judging from how often I see games running single threaded still to this day would not make me so gung-ho about their support with dual cards


----------



## pieterq (Mar 6, 2010)

My circumstances have changed and I cannot get the parts I had planned. My budget has decreased drastically and this is what I have in mind (those are the only parts im upgrading):

Intel E6500
Nvidia GT240
Thermaltake 600W Litepower

I have no idea what the motherboard is going to be, any recommendations? (I'm trying the price as much as possible) I currently just want to be able to play Bad Company 2 smoothly at 1240x1024 (not maxed out ~medium but smoothly) and perform other general tasks.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont mess with that power supply! its JUNK

if you are on a tight budget at least step up to a bare minnimum unit = OCZ 700 watt


on a tight budget you cant afford to buy junk; there will be no money left to replace defective performance parts!!


----------

